# Buying a Dingwall soon...



## josh pelican (Jan 30, 2011)

Basically I am making this thread to get everyone stoked about me buying a Dingwall. 

I've decided on either an Afterburner I or Afterburner II. I'm going to e-mail Sheldon in a few days, figure out if I can customize ANYTHING, then go from there.

I was going to go for a natural finish bass with a maple fingerboard; however, I wanted inlays like this:






As well as other custom options. I figured I wouldn't get it on an Afterburner I or II since they don't normally come with maple necks. I thought to myself, "Well, shit. I could wait to see what the future holds and get a custom Z3!"

I was thinking about getting a custom color option like this:




I just don't know if Sheldon will do it for an Afterburner II. I don't think I'd want it on flamed maple or quilted maple, which automatically knocks off the Afterburner I.

With all that being said, for my first Dingwall, I don't know if I want to go all out and customize everything. I want to get one in my hands, use it for a while, make sure I'm happy with it, then go for something a little more expensive and customized. With that being said, I'm down to one question. Afterburner I or Afterburner II?

I think either way I'm going with either Transparent Blackburst or Purpleburst. I haven't decided on flamed or quilted maple though.

For comparison, here are some MORE pictures...

Afterburner I (Transparent Blackburst):





Afterburner I (Purpleburst):





Afterburner II (Transparent Blackburst):





... and they don't have one in Purpleburst on the site, so here's a really bright Transparent Blackburst:





With the ABII, I could go for a custom wood option (buckeyeye burl, spalted maple, walnut burl, etc.), but I'm really leaning towards a more traditional top to help cut down on cost a little.

The ABII is chambered, lighter, more resonance, and has active/passive options. The ABI is just passive (which I am still happy with). ABII models start around $5,000 and go up. ABI models start around $2,500-$3,000.

*tugs collar*

What do you cupcakes think? ABI or ABII? Transparent Blackburst or Purpleburst? Flamed or quilted maple?

Dingwall Guitars

I might even find a good deal for one on sale. ABI models sell on TalkBass for $1,400-$1,700.


----------



## darren (Jan 30, 2011)

I love figured woods, but i also quite like the look and the sound of ash, so personally, i'd be going for an ABZ, since it would mainly be a studio instrument and doesn't need to be flashy or purty.


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 30, 2011)

darren said:


> I love figured woods, but i also quite like the look and the sound of ash, so personally, i'd be going for an ABZ, since it would mainly be a studio instrument and doesn't need to be flashy or purty.



+1... Plus they're less expensive. If you really want to get one "for your hands" the ABZ should do just fine.

I actually want one of the older solid-body ABIIs with the bubinga pomele top and Aguilar electronics. I used to see those go for under $2k used. I doubt that ever happens now. Dingwalls have gotten a lot more expensive over the past decade.


----------



## Durero (Jan 30, 2011)

If it was me and I could afford it I'd go for the ABII. I'm still in love with the one I tried out at L&M in Vancouver. So light-weight and so gorgeous 

That said, I'm sure you'll be really happy with whatever model you choose. You really can't go wrong with that 37" scale low string, especially for the super low tuning you're aiming for.


----------



## Skyblue (Jan 30, 2011)

Goal achieved. I'm stoked  
Personally I'd go with a Purpleburst. and if you really want to first try one out, then just go with the ABI. Getting a 5,000$ instrument and then decided you don't like it- not fun.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 30, 2011)

Turns out I'm way off on the prices. ABII seem to be around the $3,000 mark and go upwards. At least according to TalkBass people, whom I trust.

I was going to go with an ABZ originally, but I want the wenge neck and wenge fingerboard. We'll see what happens when I e-mail Sheldon. I'm also going to keep my eyes on the Dingwall forums in case something I like pops up.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 30, 2011)

i like to pretend that i'm in the market for a Combustion, myself. i say "pretend", because i have no money.


----------



## ivancic1al (Jan 30, 2011)

Man, those things are pure sex. I'd say purpleburst personally, but judging by the pics, each and every one of them will turn out very nicely.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm going to see if he'll do anything custom with the fingerboard. Maybe even block inlays... like purpleburst:


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 30, 2011)

ABII ultra-transparent blackburst. SEX.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd go ABZ or ABII myself, but I already have an awesome ABI


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 30, 2011)

Maybe I'll get an awesome ABI and be like you!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 31, 2011)

The ABZ maple fretboard and satin finish is definitely appealing, as are the chambered options, more exotic woods, and preamp options you can get on the ABIIs. The AB1 is fantastic though, a bit more midrangey than the ABZ I tried.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 31, 2011)

Holy crap Ill just sell a few organs and then I'll get a few


----------



## thesimo (Jan 31, 2011)

these are by far sexier than any guitar I've ever seen. Amazing stuff.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 31, 2011)

I have come down to my two choices:










It will be a five string no matter what. I will see if I can get a finish similar to the ABII on the ABI. If not, I'll have to compare the prices and what I can customize. Sheldon already told me they don't have time to do block inlays on an ABI so I might go without fret markers on the board.

E-mail is going out very soon, my friends.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 31, 2011)

I WANT ONE!!! 

Fretless though.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 12, 2011)

I am e-mailing Barry/Sheldon in t-minus 30 minutes.

I'm getting giddy.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 12, 2011)

Mine doesn't have the inlays. The only disadvantage to not having the inlays is it's a lot harder for people you're jamming with to see where you're at on the neck. Especially with five strings and slanty frets


----------



## darren (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the top one of those two.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 12, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> Mine doesn't have the inlays. The only disadvantage to not having the inlays is it's a lot harder for people you're jamming with to see where you're at on the neck. Especially with five strings and slanty frets



Then they aren't good enough. 

I think I'm down to these here:

















I will ask about an ABII just for fun. I don't think I'm going with one... this time.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 12, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Then they aren't good enough.



This one. Oh god, this one.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 12, 2011)

Really like the darkened neck heel and more Z-style pickups on this one. Is this what the newer ABIs look like? Mine's an older model, apparently done as a short run for Ed Roman


----------



## TimSE (Feb 12, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> apparently done as a short run for Ed Roman



This makes me sad


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 12, 2011)

E-mail sent.


----------



## Anarkhia (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice, i just ordered myself an ABZ 6 string a few days back. Should be receiving it sometime in April, can't wait!


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome, dude. Barry just asked me where I lived (for correct currency). I expect a quote in the next little bit.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 14, 2011)

Okay, so with my options, the ABZ would be around $2,100. The ABI would be around $2,700.

That ABII would be around $4,000.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow.... That makes me wonder how much the Prima Artist costs.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 15, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> Wow.... That makes me wonder how much the Prima Artist costs.



IIRC, starts about 2-2.5x as much as the ABII. I will say, this shows how good a deal the ABZs and Combustions are.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 15, 2011)

There is a disturbingly large number of distasteful things I would do for a matte blank combustion.






Sadly, I just can't justify spending that kind of scratch on a hobby (at least in one lump, anyway).


----------



## yingmin (Feb 15, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I was thinking about getting a custom color option like this:


Holy shit, that is retardedly gorgeous.


----------



## Durero (Feb 15, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Okay, so with my options, the ABZ would be around $2,100. The ABI would be around $2,700.
> 
> That ABII would be around $4,000.



Did you decide on which finish you're going with from the three you posted?


----------



## metulkult (Feb 15, 2011)

My buddy (who is 15 and is an amazing bass player) is actually endorsed by Dingwall! Such beautiful basses.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 15, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Sadly, I just can't justify spending that kind of scratch on a hobby (at least in one lump, anyway).



Seriously? Combustions are only around $1,000-$1,200.



Durero said:


> Did you decide on which finish you're going with from the three you posted?



I'm pretty sure I'm going for an ABI in Purpleburst.

Still, an ABZ is kind of tempting, too. I was originally going to go for a Combustion, but I want a passive bass.

EDIT: Someone on TalkBass said I should check out the ABZ for the tuning I want.


> Behold! The ABZ pickups are loud and powerful enough without the need for an active preamp. I have both an ABZ passive and an ABII 2 band eq with a glockenwatchamacallit inside and the only difference with the active one is the extra color provided by the bass and treble boost / cut eq knobs, however you must remember that on the ABZ if you turn the tone control all the way off, the sound goes deep and low without being muffled or dull. I suggest you try the ABZ and discover the same magic I have experienced after playing it for the first time in a store. There is a secret somewhere in that bass, and I believe its all in those clever neodymium p/ups.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 16, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Seriously? Combustions are only around $1,000-$1,200.



Yeah, I know how much they cost. I don't make money doing this, so spending ~1200 on something I don't really need (as I have a 5 I am happy with already) is just not something I can justify to myself. With the exception of the bass I am building, I keep pretty much to $500 and under basses. Being a single pappa stretches my funds pretty thin, so super nice basses are something I have to do without for now.

But I sure do like to look at them...especially Dingwall...Sheldon and co. do exquisite work.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 16, 2011)

My ABI sounds great too. It's a matter of whether you want to pay extra for a maple top, slightly different pickups, and glossy finish.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 16, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Yeah, I know how much they cost. I don't make money doing this, so spending ~1200 on something I don't really need (as I have a 5 I am happy with already) is just not something I can justify to myself. With the exception of the bass I am building, I keep pretty much to $500 and under basses. Being a single pappa stretches my funds pretty thin, so super nice basses are something I have to do without for now.



Fair enough!



TemjinStrife said:


> My ABI sounds great too. It's a matter of whether you want to pay extra for a maple top, slightly different pickups, and glossy finish.



What are you tuned to? Standard? The ABI looks a hell of a lot nicer. I just have to think about it for a minute or two.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, B standard. I play in rock/hard-rock/alternative stuff, so I don't need to experiment with strings or anything. Great clarity and depth even with year-old stainless Dingwall strings, which is like a .125 or .130 on the low B.

Neck pickup is like a P-bass with more clarity, bridge pickup is like a thicker J-bass bridge pickup. Both pickups in parallel wasn't terribly useful as it's scooped all to hell and quiet, but series is like a sledgehammer. Way more output and punch than you'd ever expect.


----------



## Dead Undead (Feb 16, 2011)

Those make me happy.
I want one now.


----------

